# World Cup 2022



## beerandbeards (Nov 25, 2022)

Despite you’re thoughts on Qatar…..


This is has been a great tournament so far. Great matches and plenty of upsets so far (Argentina vs Saudi Arabia, Germany vs Japan). I’m thouroughly enjoying the matches.

Of course I’m rooting for USA but I’m always rooting for France as a Frenchman 
USA! USA! USA!
Allez Les Bleus!


----------



## tedtan (Nov 25, 2022)

The US has a tough match coming up agains Iran. I’m not holding my breath for that one.


----------



## Alberto7 (Nov 27, 2022)

I've been following all the games since day one, and holy shit this world cup is intense.

In my house we support Brazil, Spain, and Argentina mainly, but I have a soft spot for Canada this year, and DID YOU SEE DAVIES'S GOAL FOR CANADA AGAINST CROATIA JUST NOW?! This is too good.


----------



## Alberto7 (Nov 27, 2022)

Alberto7 said:


> I've been following all the games since day one, and holy shit this world cup is intense.
> 
> In my house we support Brazil, Spain, and Argentina mainly, but I have a soft spot for Canada this year, and DID YOU SEE DAVIES'S GOAL FOR CANADA AGAINST CROATIA JUST NOW?! This is too good.


Tough luck for Canada. They played well but Croatia played better. Hopefully they'll learn from this and change things up a bit. They got good players, but the lack of experience was apparent whenever they got the ball on Croatia's side of the court.


----------



## BurningRome (Nov 28, 2022)

No Italy has made this a miserable World Cup, again, for me.


----------



## spudmunkey (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## tedtan (Nov 29, 2022)

Well, the US beat Iran after all, but the Netherlands has played well, so the US will likely be eliminated on Saturday.

But congratulations to both teams, as well as England and Senegal, for making it to the round of 16.


----------



## beerandbeards (Nov 30, 2022)

tedtan said:


> Well, the US beat Iran after all, but the Netherlands has played well, so the US will likely be eliminated on Saturday.
> 
> But congratulations to both teams, as well as England and Senegal, for making it to the round of 16.


Man when there’s elimination on the line, every shot feels intense. I don’t feel confident in the USMNT beating Netherlands but what this tournament has proven is that no match is over until the final whistle. So many close and competitive matches.


----------



## beerandbeards (Nov 30, 2022)

During the US vs Iran match, I feel like the USMNT strikers hold onto the ball too long, too many touches or move the ball too far off their feet. Not sure if they do that all the time but in that particular match it seemed they didn’t have the best ball control (despite possession)

France vs Tunisia on now. Allez Les Bleus!


----------



## Alberto7 (Nov 30, 2022)

beerandbeards said:


> During the US vs Iran match, I feel like the USMNT strikers hold onto the ball too long, too many touches or move the ball too far off their feet. Not sure if they do that all the time but in that particular match it seemed they didn’t have the best ball control (despite possession)
> 
> France vs Tunisia on now. Allez Les Bleus!


Ils ne sont pas allez!

That was a HELL of a game. The last 30 minutes of it I was gonna have a heart attack. Holy crap. Good for Tunisia!

This is shaping up to be a world cup for underdogs, and I'm all for it despite my favorite teams being Brazil and Spain.

Now onto Argentina vs Poland. This will be VERY interesting.


----------



## tedtan (Nov 30, 2022)

beerandbeards said:


> During the US vs Iran match, I feel like the USMNT strikers hold onto the ball too long, too many touches or move the ball too far off their feet. Not sure if they do that all the time but in that particular match it seemed they didn’t have the best ball control (despite possession)


Yeah, the US weren’t aggressive enough in the first two games, so it was good to see their speed and agression back in action against the Iran, But now they to bring that aggression while focusing on ball control.




Alberto7 said:


> Ils ne sont pas allez!
> 
> That was a HELL of a game. The last 30 minutes of it I was gonna have a heart attack. Holy crap. Good for Tunisia!
> 
> ...


Agreed!


----------



## bostjan (Nov 30, 2022)

Alberto7 said:


> Ils ne sont pas allez!
> 
> That was a HELL of a game. The last 30 minutes of it I was gonna have a heart attack. Holy crap. Good for Tunisia!
> 
> ...


I wonder how Tunisia fans feel. That was a struggle of a win, just to get eliminated anyway. I had no dog in the fight, but I still feel mixed emotions over that one.


----------



## Alberto7 (Nov 30, 2022)

bostjan said:


> I wonder how Tunisia fans feel. That was a struggle of a win, just to get eliminated anyway. I had no dog in the fight, but I still feel mixed emotions over that one.


Honestly, I think for them it was an honor win. I've been thinking about this as well leading up to the last matches of the group stage. What motivation could these teams have to perform well knowing that they are going out anyways, or, worse, have already qualified? This game kinda showed me why they give it everything. You gotta go out with a bang. That's what people remember.

Having been on the losing side more often than not in these world cups, what I remember isn't always the winner, but the most thrilling matches, and that match had everyone on their toes screaming. I think Tunisian fans should feel proud as hell.

Some of the best matches in this tournament so far have been with the teams that got disqualified already. Not forgetting Ecuador's performance any time soon, that's for sure.


----------



## beerandbeards (Nov 30, 2022)

That Polish goalkeeper had a hell of game. When there’s that many shots on goal, one or two are bound to get through. 

Heartbreaking for Mexico to get the win but just wasn’t enough. Saudi never gave up and almost got the equalizer late. 

Here’s to the next round!


----------



## jaxadam (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## beerandbeards (Dec 2, 2022)

jaxadam said:


>


Neymar should be in that picture


----------



## beerandbeards (Dec 3, 2022)

USA! USA! USA!

This is going to be a tough match but maybe just maybe… Pulisic is cleared to play and starting. I hope they play aggressive but keep control.


----------



## beerandbeards (Dec 3, 2022)

Ouch! Not a good first half and likely going to lose. USA just had bad passes and poor ball control. Defense was completely Swiss cheese on those two goals.


----------



## tedtan (Dec 3, 2022)

Yeah, the US is looking tired and sloppy.


----------



## tedtan (Dec 3, 2022)

Well that went as expected.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Dec 3, 2022)

Great tournament to be fair so far. Really great group stages that left the final matches like knock out games. Very impressed with the USA side. Although they went out today there is a good young team building there. A lot of shocks. Hard to say who will win. France look the best in the 2 games that mattered to them. Brazil are hit and miss but will probably start playing when they really need to. I have £100 on Brazil....got them at 7/2....bet would return £450 if they win.


----------



## Alberto7 (Dec 3, 2022)

I don't have any bets going, but if I were to bet, I'd say Spain and Brazil probably have the highest chances right now, though it seems the Japanese found a good way to counter their playing style. I'd love to bet on Senegal as well, I've lowkey wanted them to get something since their first appearance in 2002. It would be cool for an African nation to win at some point.

Also, is it just me or is there a new trend for goalies to not grab the ball with their hands as often? Some big fuckups this world cup from goalies deciding to just not grab the ball. Examples are Spain (I think their goalie right now is probably their weakest point) and right now Australia's goalie just cost them a goal against Argentina due to a bad pass. He could have well just grabbed it. I only ever follow soccer during world cups, so idk if this has been a thing for a long time and I just wasn't aware.


----------



## tedtan (Dec 3, 2022)

IbanezDaemon said:


> Great tournament to be fair so far. Really great group stages that left the final matches like knock out games. Very impressed with the USA side. Although they went out today there is a good young team building there. A lot of shocks. Hard to say who will win. France look the best in the 2 games that mattered to them. Brazil are hit and miss but will probably start playing when they really need to. I have £100 on Brazil....got them at 7/2....bet would return £450 if they win.


The US did better than I expected, and you bring up a good point in that they are a young team and have a good foundation to build upon going into 2026 and beyond, so I’m not dissapointed.




Alberto7 said:


> Also, is it just me or is there a new trend for goalies to not grab the ball with their hands as often? Some big fuckups this world cup from goalies deciding to just not grab the ball. Examples are Spain (I think their goalie right now is probably their weakest point) and right now Australia's goalie just cost them a goal against Argentina due to a bad pass. He could have well just grabbed it. I only ever follow soccer during world cups, so idk if this has been a thing for a long time and I just wasn't aware.


I’ve noticed this, too.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Dec 3, 2022)

tedtan said:


> The US did better than I expected, and you bring up a good point in that they are a young team and have a good foundation to build upon going into 2026 and beyond, so I’m not dissapointed.
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve noticed this, too.


Indeed buddy. They actually should have beaten England and Wales! By far the better side in both games. They badly need a striker though. If that team develops then on home soil in 4 years time they should do well.


----------



## beerandbeards (Dec 3, 2022)

Imagine a better more developed, mature USMNT in 2026 in North America. Would be a very fun storyline


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Dec 3, 2022)

Alberto7 said:


> I don't have any bets going, but if I were to bet, I'd say Spain and Brazil probably have the highest chances right now, though it seems the Japanese found a good way to counter their playing style. I'd love to bet on Senegal as well, I've lowkey wanted them to get something since their first appearance in 2002. It would be cool for an African nation to win at some point.
> 
> Also, is it just me or is there a new trend for goalies to not grab the ball with their hands as often? Some big fuckups this world cup from goalies deciding to just not grab the ball. Examples are Spain (I think their goalie right now is probably their weakest point) and right now Australia's goalie just cost them a goal against Argentina due to a bad pass. He could have well just grabbed it. I only ever follow soccer during world cups, so idk if this has been a thing for a long time and I just wasn't aware.


Good points! I love the Japanese and South Korean teams attitude of never say die and just going for it.

The African sides have done really well ala Morocco and Senegal getting through. Cameroon beat Brazil ( never and easy feat) and the other sides doing well in the Group Stages. It would be great for football if a team outside Europe and South America could win the World Cup.

Brazil and Spain could go far. Brazil have, on paper, got the easier side of the group. That's providing they can get past a spirited South Korean side potentially and equally spirited Japanese side in the Quarters. Those matches could prove just as tough as Argentina/Holland in the Semi.

On the other side of the draw. France are faves for me if they overcome possibly England in the quarters. Spain are a good side, technically brilliant with their passing game, might meet Portugal in the quarters...tough one to call but I'd put money on Spain. Ronaldo is all ego and not a team player. That's coming from me a Manchester United fan and nothing to do with his latest tantrum against the club.


----------



## beerandbeards (Dec 4, 2022)

Mbappe has laser guided shots. Unreal player and great game for France. Allez Les Bleus


----------



## bostjan (Dec 9, 2022)

Go Croatia!


----------



## Andromalia (Dec 9, 2022)

Alberto7 said:


> but if I were to bet, I'd say Spain and Brazil probably have the highest chances right now,


It's a good thing you don't. 

This has been a record breaking cup so far, there have never been that many sober England supporters in a stadium.


----------



## tedtan (Dec 9, 2022)

That one was Brazil’s to lose, and they lost it by not playing their typical aggressive offense during regular time, by allowing Croatia to tie the game (defense isn’t Brazil’s strength), and by missing the penalty kicks.

But that’s not to take anything away from Croatia. They played well, allowed Brazzil to make some mistakes, capitalized on them, and got the win.

And yes, this has been a good World Cup this year.


----------



## Mprinsje (Dec 9, 2022)

Fucking livid about the referee during the Netherlands - Argentina game


----------



## Alberto7 (Dec 9, 2022)

I do think Brazil played a better game, or at least a lot more fun to watch. Croatia was very effective in their defense, and their offense eventually managed to penetrate Brazil's defenses when the team thought they could relax after scoring the first goal of the match. (Big mistake to make against a mature and experienced team like Croatia.) Not that Croatia doesn't deserve to win, don't get me wrong. Those guys are tough as bulls and got talent out the ass. They just don't have a style I enjoy as much.

I'm also pretty pissed off at the referee in that match. That was pretty soft on his part to not call some VERY obvious fouls that would have provided either team with openings and could have made for a different match. I get using the VAR and the 4th referee to keep better track of time and allow more accurate stoppage time, but call the fouls man. They've very clearly been told that too much stoppage time was being allocated in the earlier games.

Also, every 4 years I'm reminded of how much I hate penalties. Never a reflection of a team's performance or abilities, but I guess those are the rules. I'm glad I get to see Argentina move on, but I don't think winning penalties says much about them as a team, or about the Netherlands.

If I had to bet now though, it might be on France. Not that I want them to win though  but they strike me as having the better team at the moment.


----------



## Alberto7 (Dec 9, 2022)

Mprinsje said:


> Fucking livid about the referee during the Netherlands - Argentina game


I couldn't watch the match unfortunately, but I did follow the score. (I couldn't get out of work for that one, but perhaps more importantly, my absolutelt FUMING Brazilian girlfriend refused to put on the match ) I don't think I've ever seen so many yellow cards on one game.  Anyone from Argentina gets another one and they're out of the final, should they even make it lol


----------



## beerandbeards (Dec 9, 2022)

I’ve been swamped at work all week and I’m so bummed to have missed some amazing matches. I will not be missing Les Bleus vs the Anglo-Saxons. As everyone keeps saying, you can’t count anyone out. With that being said, I have France going all the way and being back-to-back WC champs.

Morocco has proven themselves dangerous contenders and Portugal better not take them lightly. The GOAT alone can not win the match no matter how good he is.


----------



## Mprinsje (Dec 10, 2022)

Alberto7 said:


> I couldn't watch the match unfortunately, but I did follow the score. (I couldn't get out of work for that one, but perhaps more importantly, my absolutelt FUMING Brazilian girlfriend refused to put on the match ) I don't think I've ever seen so many yellow cards on one game.  Anyone from Argentina gets another one and they're out of the final, should they even make it lol


It's the most cards I've seen in a match since Portugal - Netherlands in 2006. Only this time the ref handed cards after it was done and also to the bench for no apparent reason. It was insane. But Messi making a blatant hands ball doesn't get a card, and the Argentine guy shooting a ball full power in the Dutch dugout doesn't either.


----------



## Mprinsje (Dec 10, 2022)

beerandbeards said:


> I’ve been swamped at work all week and I’m so bummed to have missed some amazing matches. I will not be missing Les Bleus vs the Anglo-Saxons. As everyone keeps saying, you can’t count anyone out. With that being said, I have France going all the way and being back-to-back WC champs.
> 
> Morocco has proven themselves dangerous contenders and Portugal better not take them lightly. The GOAT alone can not win the match no matter how good he is.


Well Ronaldo wasn't even in the last match and his replacement scored some nice goals so I think they'll be fine without him if need be.


----------



## StevenC (Dec 10, 2022)

jaxadam said:


>


Just FYI, this was only a 190mph crash.


----------



## beerandbeards (Dec 10, 2022)

Mprinsje said:


> Well Ronaldo wasn't even in the last match and his replacement scored some nice goals so I think they'll be fine without him if need be.


Where’s Ronaldo? Too busy make millions of dollars?


----------



## beerandbeards (Dec 10, 2022)

Morocco is making history! What a match. Should Ronaldo have started?


----------



## tedtan (Dec 10, 2022)

Yeah, he probably should have started.

Anyway, who will Morocco play in the semis?


----------



## beerandbeards (Dec 10, 2022)

tedtan said:


> Yeah, he probably should have started.
> 
> Anyway, who will Morocco play in the semis?



I have France going all the way! Looking forward to a great match against England though


----------



## tedtan (Dec 10, 2022)

France has been playing very well. If I were betting, my money would be on France. _Maybe_ Argentina.


----------



## Andromalia (Dec 10, 2022)

It's coming home.


----------



## beerandbeards (Dec 10, 2022)

Man what an intense game. France could have blown it but they held it together enough.

Allez Les Bleus! Putain allons-y!


----------



## beerandbeards (Dec 10, 2022)

Andromalia said:


> It's coming home.


----------



## Lax (Dec 11, 2022)

We weren't at the top of our game yesterday and thought the English were going to be far more physical and violent than us, but in the end we bullied them lol. 
Lucky they can't aim because our goalkeeper wouldn't stop a 2 meters diameter ball


----------



## beerandbeards (Dec 14, 2022)

Here we go! France Vs Argentina in the final!


----------



## ArtDecade (Dec 14, 2022)

Let's go France. Messi is a putz!


----------



## tedtan (Dec 18, 2022)

Didn’t see that coming, but then France didn’t show up to play until the end of the second half, so they brought it on themselves.


----------



## ArtDecade (Dec 18, 2022)

Probably the greatest final we will see in our lifetimes. Great job to both teams. Congrats Argentina - Messi still sucks.


----------



## Alberto7 (Dec 18, 2022)

That was an incredible match. I still think penalties should be illegal and punishable by international law. Messi is amazing. Good bye.


----------



## Zado (Dec 18, 2022)

Honestly I was cheering on Croatia, as venetian citizen, but I'm glad Argentina won, Messi deserved the whole thing, he was missing a WC to crown his career and I'm glad it ended this way....Also the team played overall better 75% of the final. Mbappè is a huge player tho, and can only get better with age, he shouldn't worry that much.

Hoping Italy will make an appearance as well next time, but honestly not sure


----------



## Zado (Dec 18, 2022)

Alberto7 said:


> That was an incredible match. I still think penalties should be illegal and punishable by international law



Yup, old school MLS kinda shootouts were much more entertaining, and far less dramatic.


----------



## beerandbeards (Dec 18, 2022)

Le sigh 

Sad on the outcome but ultimately that match will go down in history! Congrats to Messi for getting a cup before he retires from international play. France is still a young team and will definitely be competitive in 2026.


----------



## Lax (Dec 19, 2022)

I hope the first 80 minutes were due to covid/flu/camel sickness, because it was unbearable to watch !
With team B and Mbappe we managed to equal argentina, mostly because they were caught at their own game : stealing penalties etc.

I'm not that bitter because if we won, it would have been kind of a steal, because they could have scored way more !

PS: We will never win a penalty time with Lloris. NEVER.


----------



## StevenC (Dec 19, 2022)

Messi is great and all, but he's never won an All Ireland.


----------



## Andromalia (Dec 19, 2022)

Ok, conflicting feelings here: 
a) We lost... but
b) All goals were scored by PSG players or former player in the case of Di Maria. (Who is really popular in Paris as he doesn't seem to have the kind of ego some football stars develop - We still love Zlatan because he has the humor to go with it, though)... but...
c) Penalty kicks suck ass.... but...
d) it was a good show all around, with unexpected twists (Mbappé scoring twice in rapid succession, plus, his volley was a genuine great move) but....
e) A chance to win 2 world cups in a row probably won't present itself again in decades, if ever.

I did appreciate the game, the sting of defeat is lessened for me because as a born and raised parisian I like a good chunk of the Argentina squad I had the opportunity to see play. (Not Paredes, though - but older players like Javier Pastore (Very elegant player plagued with injuries) were instrumental in helping get the club where it is today)
Plus, it closed up the debate, Messi>the fake Ronaldo.


----------



## Drew (Dec 19, 2022)

What a fucking game. Argentina's keeper's splits save in the final minute of overtime was fucking unreal.


----------



## Alberto7 (Dec 19, 2022)

Andromalia said:


> fake Ronaldo.


It is nice to read this. I remember when he first came into the picture and started gaining popularity, I was all "Ronaldo who?!". It is the main reason I never liked him too much (despite being a great player, regardless, imo). I feel like there's an impostor  Ronaldo Fenômeno has a special place in my heart.


----------



## ArtDecade (Dec 19, 2022)

Fake Ronaldo > Fat Ronaldo


----------



## Alberto7 (Dec 19, 2022)

Fat Ronaldo is fat because he literally destroyed his knees being awesome at soccer to the point that he cannot do physical exercise anymore. That's just badass.


----------



## StevenC (Dec 19, 2022)

I would happily call Messi the goat, except it remains to be seen if he can do it on a rainy night in Stoke.


----------



## ArtDecade (Dec 19, 2022)

Stoke Goat


----------



## Andromalia (Dec 20, 2022)

StevenC said:


> I would happily call Messi the goat, except it remains to be seen if he can do it on a rainy night in Stoke.


I have the feeling I'm missing a cultural reference there...


----------



## StevenC (Dec 20, 2022)

Andromalia said:


> I have the feeling I'm missing a cultural reference there...


Several years ago when comparing Messi and Ronaldo, Andy Gray said that while Messi was playing brilliant in La Liga with warm weather and easy opponents, he wouldn't be the same player in the Premier League. He said "... but could he do it on a cold rainy night in Stoke" as at the time Stoke, a mid table EPL team, were known for their aggressive style of defense and difficulty to score against. Adding to this the that football is a completely different game when played in the British winter than at Camp Nou.


----------



## ArtDecade (Dec 20, 2022)

Also, how does Messi possibly measure up against Peter Crouch covered in bubbles? He doesn't. Peter Crouch is the goat.


----------



## Andromalia (Dec 20, 2022)

ArtDecade said:


> Also, how does Messi possibly measure up against Peter Crouch covered in bubbles?


I'd guess 30ish *zboingy** cm from afar ?

* Please excuse my lack of mastery of english bubble-popping onomatopias kudasai.


----------

